# How many people like music?



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

How many people REALLY like music.

I noticed in the survey thread that almost everyone who has answered knows exactly who their favourite artists are and that they're on a broad range in most cases.

I'm curious, how many of you here REALLY LIKE music.

I find a lot of people I know like to listen to music, but really don't have any favourites. They don't really buy (or download) music, and tend to just like whatever is "popular".

"I like that new tune on the radio ya know 'my lady lumps' or something."

*kills self*

I would like to see if there are any posters who really don't care that much about music.

If you don't know who your favourite artist is. If you don't have many gigs of music on your computer (over 20 for myself, but I don't listen to most of it), or a huge CD collection. Then you don't qualify. 

Unless you can come up with your own reasoning. Like you're a musician.

I have a theory. Just trying to get some numbers.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a musician.

sometimes. 

also, yes... I do have my favorites and they aren't very broad.. I'm very picky about what I listen to.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2006)

So...I don't love music if I don't love it in your specific terms? :scratch:


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So...I don't love music if I don't love it in your specific terms? :scratch:





			
				bace said:
			
		

> .*..Unless you can come up with your own reasoning...*



come up with your own solution Corry...  Say what you feel.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> come up with your own solution Corry...  Say what you feel.




Oh..haha..it's early.  Don't expect me to make sense yet.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh..haha..it's early.  Don't expect me to make sense yet.


I'm a morning person.


----------



## Arch (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say i 'really like' music.... i know what base is saying.... its not that theres a right or wrong style of music to listen to... but more a 'want' to find music that really appeals to you rather than just going with whatever is being played in the charts at any particular time..... i.e. i discovered Biosphere two years ago...and im still a dedicated fan... buy all there albums etc..... but i doubt you would have ever heard of them if you wern't inclined to try and discover and explore your taste in music..... you certainly would never hear them on the radio...(unless john peel was still avile...rip)... 
But yea i'v got a decent size collection of music both on cd (some ol vinyl) and on my HD.


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So...I don't love music if I don't love it in your specific terms? :scratch:


 
Like little man said, come up with you're own reasoning. I know there's people out there that don't know artists or songs titles that well. I'm one of them, but I REALLY like music. For me it can actually affect my mood, give me energy, motivate me, keep me company when I'm depressed.

But then I find there's a lot of people that may listen to the radio on the way to work in the car, but they don't really LOVE music. Like they don't own music, they don't really care to own it and when you ask what their favourite artist is or song, or genre, they don't even know?

I'm wondering if there's a correlation between people who can appreciate art and creativity, because I also find that the people who don't like music, aren't really affected or concerned with any art.


----------



## panzershreck (Mar 22, 2006)

i love music, but i'm nothing compared to half my friends, who have guitars, professional equipment, drum sets, amps, walls of music collections, their own bands, etc.

yeah


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

24 hour a day musicaholic


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> i love music, but i'm nothing compared to half my friends, who have guitars, professional equipment, drum sets, amps, walls of music collections, their own bands, etc.
> 
> yeah


 
Yeah, see, they're obviously on some next level. That's why I put the option for musicians. However, I like music just as much as them, they just like making it. I just like hearing it.


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it and am grateful I've always been exposed to a wide variety of it. From singing hymns in church when I was little, to listening to the Beatles and the Beach Boys on my big sister's crappy little transistor radio, to my parents' Frank Sinatra and Judy Garland albums, to learning to _listen_ by taking piano lessons - it was always around me. 

And I feel like I was lucky to have grown up in Detroit, where whenever you turned on the radio there was someone amazing coming from Motown Records. :heart: 

Love it, can't do without it. Some of the most important people in my life are my crazy musician friends, and I love them dearly. :love: They make me feel less alone in my madness. I never have to explain anything to them.


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2006)

Alright...well...it's still early, and I was gonna wait til later when I have a better chance of making sense...but..meh...whatever...I'll attempt now.  

First, I didn't vote correctly in the poll, because I don't think any of those describe me exactly.  I wouldn't describe myself as a fanatic, but I do love music.  I would describe the fanatics as those of you who have 40 posts in every one of the music threads that get posted on here.  But...I also don't fit into the 'not really into it that much' or 'I'm a musician' categories.  

Do I have a favorite artist? I have before, but now, not really...there are tons that I love in a wide array of genres.  I've grown up listening to country, so that's definitely what I listen to the most.  But...I like older rock and metal a lot, too, along with some more pop-ish/ alternative type stuff...older stuff there, too, mostly.  Oh...I like a lot of much older stuff, too...songs like 'Son of a Preacher Man" and "Can't take my eyes off of you" (an all time fave).  

Recently, thanks to Joe and Lilman, I've gotten into classical, too.  "The Red Violin" by Joshua Bell is just about the absolute most beautiful music I've ever heard.  

For the most part, when it comes to individual favorite songs, I like things I can sing to (even though I suck at singing and have an ugly voice)...because...just like you said about music changing your mood...it does that same to me, but actually singing does so even more.  Not much can put me in as good of a mood as singing can.  So...that being true, much of the music I have is country...and it's country from the 90's!  One my repeating playlist lately, (as chat knows all too well) is...

Fishin' in the Dark -Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
To make you feel my love -Garth Brooks
My Baby Loves Me -Martina McBride (that's also my ringtone when Erik calls!  )
Meet in the Middle -Diamond Rio
Son of a Preacher Man -uh..can't remember..is that Aretha?
Can't take my eyes off of you -Frankie Vallie
She don't know she's beautiful -Sammy Kershaw
....and about 20 others.  

So...I don't think I fall into any of your categories, but I think I love music.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

o.k.  now I can reply better.  Darn phones. 

   I have been into music since I was young.  Started playing drums when I was 14, and did the bar circuit, schtuff like that.  But...music for me, is still a big part of every day .
  I have over 800 record albums(yeah, I used to collect vinyl), some really rare stuff.  Then along came the Cds, and I have over 300 of them and about 200 cassettes. 
  I will listen to anything with a catchy melody, or lyric, except k'Rap.  Mostly I listen to Classic Rock, Metal, Hard rock.  
  I wake up to music on my alarm, I have my Cds in the car, a radio on at work, then back to the car, and as soon as I get home, I slap on an MP3 player when I walk the dog or when Im out with the camera. 
  Way too many songs to list that I can listen to over and over again.  I just really love music, whether Im playing it with a band, or just listening to it.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 22, 2006)

I think another question is: Do you love music but hate the crap they play on the radio?


----------



## Calliope (Mar 22, 2006)

I absolutely love music - it's a part of everything!  I play the piano but don't consider myself a musician (especially when I listen to JM and a few others in my family).  But if I had the musical talent those people had, I would definitely strive to be a musician!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

I enjoy music from time to time...but the whole POP & Hip Hop culture has turned me off of contemporary music.

I have a small collection of CDs & MP3s that I listen to, when I'm in the mood...but for the most part, I listen to sports talk radio rather than music.


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Alright...well...it's still early, and I was gonna wait til later when I have a better chance of making sense...but..meh...whatever...I'll attempt now.
> 
> First, I didn't vote correctly in the poll, because I don't think any of those describe me exactly. I wouldn't describe myself as a fanatic, but I do love music. I would describe the fanatics as those of you who have 40 posts in every one of the music threads that get posted on here. But...I also don't fit into the 'not really into it that much' or 'I'm a musician' categories.
> 
> ...


 

HAHA. You wrote a book about music. You voted wrong.


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I enjoy music from time to time...but the whole POP & Hip Hop culture has turned me off of contemporary music.
> 
> I have a small collection of CDs & MP3s that I listen to, when I'm in the mood...but for the most part, I listen to sports talk radio rather than music.


 
I'm not talking about liking pop music or even what kind of music you like at all.

I'm simply asking if you neeeeed music in your life. Like I bought an iPod before a digital camera. Why, because I want to take my music everwhere. And on a break from work, if I listen to a few tunes, it actually makes me more motivated to go back to work.

Music has an affect on my everyday life.

Some people just don't care about music.

They know it's there, but they just don't love it like I do, or in this case....we do.


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't watch TV, so music and the internet are my entertainment!!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about liking pop music or even what kind of music you like at all.
> 
> I'm simply asking if you neeeeed music in your life. Like I bought an iPod before a digital camera. Why, because I want to take my music everwhere. And on a break from work, if I listen to a few tunes, it actually makes me more motivated to go back to work.
> 
> ...



The point was that POP & HIP HOP (& other talentless crap), have caused me to like/want/need music much less.  There were times in my life when I cared a lot more about music.  Listening to the radio, buying tapes/CDs, lineing up to buy concert tickets...

Now, I can't be bothered...and spending money on music just seems ludicrous to me.  I guess I'm just not in the demographic that you are trying to poll...but this is my two cents anyway :greenpbl:


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 22, 2006)

i have zero musical talent, i had to fake-play the recorders in grammar school, so i have a lot of respect for anybody that has musical talent.  I like music, but i'm not a fanatic.  I like many genres but i really love raw, live, unplugged type performances... like the stuff you see on Austin City Limits on public television.  i really like songs with solos that showcase a member of the bands talent (guitar, fiddle, drums).  I like going to broadways, i like big band/swing, bluegrass, stevie ray vaughn, and i listen to the more popular stuff (country, rock, alternative) too.  

I am going to see Stomp for the second time on April 1st, those people amaze me... making music with trash.  

I was really into buying CDs when i was younger and had a nice sound system in my car, but once i got into photography, there was just no more $$$ for music...  and i'm fine with that.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 22, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The point was that POP & HIP HOP (& other talentless crap), have caused me to like/want/need music much less.



I personally think that is just ignorant.  you may not like those types of music but you can't say as a genre that the music is talentless.  I'd like you to find 5 musicians with better lyrics than nas on "N.Y. State of Mind"  or an 5 artisits that can make more people happier than say Madonna.

With all music there are good and bad artisits.  just like rock, reggae, blues, classical.  I think that to say they are talentless is just wrong, you may not like them but that is a different matter.

I don't see how anyone can't like music it's one of those things.  Like no one dislikes food.  I listne to many hours of music every day and enjoy a broad range of music.


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I personally think that is just ignorant. you may not like those types of music but you can't say as a genre that the music is talentless. I'd like you to find 5 musicians with better lyrics than nas on "N.Y. State of Mind" or an 5 artisits that can make more people happier than say Madonna.
> 
> With all music there are good and bad artisits. just like rock, reggae, blues, classical. I think that to say they are talentless is just wrong, you may not like them but that is a different matter.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can't like music it's one of those things. Like no one dislikes food. I listne to many hours of music every day and enjoy a broad range of music.


 
Oh hush. I'm sure Mikes only exposure to any hip hop has been through the radio.

How often to you hear Nas's tunes on the radio?

The crap that you hear on the radio is pretty talentless and usually appeals to the lowest common denominator. I'm sure if you gave Mike the lyrics to a lot of good hip hop, he'd appreciate the quality of the writing. Still doens't mean he's gonna like the music.

Ignorant is a strong word. I don't think Mike is ignorant, and neither do you.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah!  The age old discussion....judging art.

Totally dig music, I get excited when I find a 'new' completely obscure artist...and am completely addicted to my mp3 player.

Talent is all relative.  I think calling pop and hip-hop 'talentless crap' is a very ignorant statement (especially coming from a country music fan   ).  For the most part, I think most music takes some sort of talent.  Britney Spears has some talent...it may not be in songwriting or playing an instrument, but she can kinda sing, has great dance moves, and extort millions of dollars out of people's pockets every year.  Just because it makes mainstream radio doesn't automatically make it 'talentless'.

But I also agree with Bace, it seems most of the music being played on the radio these days (even back in the day) appeal to the lowest common denominator, it fails to challenge us music lovers, that why we look elsewhere.

rock on!
dave


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

You're right, that was a pretty ignorant statement.  The truth is that I don't bother to find the good stuff in most music genre's.  What I hate, is the whole industry that is music...and how it idolizes these 'artists'.  I just want to put a spray of bullets into a crowd, every time I see some joker with $1,000,000 worth of bling...and throngs of people clamouring to give them more money...and generally buying into the hype.

Why should so called 'artists' be making millions and millions of dollars?  I guess if they can successfully separate so many fools from their money...good for them...but I think it's a tragic consequence of our modern society.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> You're right, that was a pretty ignorant statement.  The truth is that I don't bother to find the good stuff in most music genre's.  What I hate, is the whole industry that is music...and how it idolizes these 'artists'.  I just want to put a spray of bullets into a crowd, every time I see some joker with $1,000,000 worth of bling...and throngs of people clamouring to give them more money...and generally buying into the hype.
> 
> Why should so called 'artists' be making millions and millions of dollars?  I guess if they can successfully separate so many fools from their money...good for them...but I think it's a tragic consequence of our modern society.



  One reason I got out of the music industry is because of the change in the music.  Nobody cared to see 4 guys who actually play their instruments, sing original tunes, without sampling somebody elsed music,  go  on stage and play anymore.  I spent a lot of years playing bars, and putting a lot of our own money into recording to get gigs.  Only to find people were more interested in seeing a guy scratch a record.  It was just the way it went.  All the clubs we played, eventually closed down.  There was no more passion for the music anymore.  No more instruments.  It became all electronic.  But where is the dividing line between something created electronically, or something that is actually played on a guitar, or violin, or piano.  I dont see a lot of talent in some guy making a million dollars to spin a record backwards to make scratching noises.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> One reason I got out of the music industry is because of the change in the music.  Nobody cared to see 4 guys who actually play their instruments, sing original tunes, without sampling somebody elsed music,  go  on stage and play anymore.  I spent a lot of years playing bars, and putting a lot of our own money into recording to get gigs.  Only to find people were more interested in seeing a guy scratch a record.  It was just the way it went.  All the clubs we played, eventually closed down.  There was no more passion for the music anymore.  No more instruments.  It became all electronic.  But where is the dividing line between something created electronically, or something that is actually played on a guitar, or violin, or piano.  I dont see a lot of talent in some guy making a million dollars to spin a record backwards to make scratching noises.



Amen!  And I'd bet that the record scratcher is feeling the same way about guys using solely computers to create their music.  It's a downward spiral.


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> One reason I got out of the music industry is because of the change in the music. Nobody cared to see 4 guys who actually play their instruments, sing original tunes, without sampling somebody elsed music, go on stage and play anymore. I spent a lot of years playing bars, and putting a lot of our own money into recording to get gigs. Only to find people were more interested in seeing a guy scratch a record. It was just the way it went. All the clubs we played, eventually closed down. There was no more passion for the music anymore. No more instruments. It became all electronic. But where is the dividing line between something created electronically, or something that is actually played on a guitar, or violin, or piano.* I dont see a lot of talent in some guy making a million dollars to spin a record backwards to make scratching noises.*


Neither do I. Because at that point the talent lies only with one's ability to spin oneself, to cash in on the latest fad. 

That's not music. That's the music _industry_. :razz: It's a rarity when the latter actually supports the former. 

Give me some musicians who can write, play and sing! I'll be there to toast you on, in whatever crappy little venue still has someone at the door to collect my cover charge and stamp my wrist. 

I would have loved to hear your band, Carl. I've no doubt you rawked.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a super fanatic.  Being a musician is definately part of it.  I don't stick to any genre but I will go through phases where I will listen to something almost exclusively.  Right now I've been on a hell of a roots-country, alt-country, bluegrass kick.  I'm balancing that with some indie stuff.  Like the shins, matt costa, jack johnson.  Before that I was on my personal second wave of punk/ska.  
What's frustrating for me sounds similar to your rant bace.  I know so many people that claim to be music lovers but it's only the popular bands.  I have nothing against pop bands and quite enjoy them for what they are.  But you know if they'd just open their minds to what's really out there the music gets oh so much better.


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

You know Mike I think the fact that you feel so strongly about the lack of talent in music these days, makes you a music lover.

I think music is undergoing a fundamental shift. Large companies are losing money for the first time in years. I think the internet is helping people find new and interesting artists. There are shows going on in small clubs and bars.

It's true though. The "dj" revolution has taken it's toll. Don't think for a second that there is no skill involved in that job though. Although I'm sure most of you don't really care.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Oh hush. I'm sure Mikes only exposure to any hip hop has been through the radio.
> 
> How often to you hear Nas's tunes on the radio?
> 
> ...


What this guy said.  I don't like any of the hip-hop played on the radio.  But there are some insanely talented hip-hop artists.  I don't think anyone could listen to a group like the roots and call them talentless in any way.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I think music is undergoing a fundamental shift.


 
That is sooo true.  I think a lot of people who grew up listening to "music" played with instruments, and "music" created electronically are at a bit of a conflict as to what the term music really is now.  Musicians can not see how some guy with a turntable, or 5 guys with mikes only on stage rappin can be determined music.  Where as the guys doing that, or the dj's scratchin record still refer to their genre as music.  
  The musicians actually use "notes" to create their music, where as the newer rage in music create "sounds"   But there is a line someplace.  
  Ya can not call a guy, who plays first violin in an orchestra, the same type of musician as the guy who will sit at his computer  or a guy who spins a record.  I feel that is what creates the difference of opinions. 
  The music industry has seen such a change.  Everything is so convenient.  People can create and complete a CD in their own homes now.  We had to drag all our equipment to a studio, set it up, record a bed track, master a tape, and the list goes on.  That is in the last say...20 years.  What do the next 20 years have.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Because I'm in a debating mood...and work is kicking my arse right now:

First off, I don't think spinning is THE music, I think it adds to rap or hip hop or whatever.  I think a dj could come on here and argue the point that spinning well takes just as much, or more talent than being able to play G, C, and D on a guitar, and of course it's all relative, but the argument could be made.

Secondly...I'm not sure the evolution of hip-hop/rap squeezed out too many instrumental (traditional) bands , I think the music industry just expanded to accomodate that genre into the mainstream (radio stations and such, much like the Hispanic radio stations).  Over 30,000 cd's are produced every year...the competition is crazy because only so many slots are available. 

Damn phone call just interrupted my thought process....ok then, that's all I have at the moment.  Oh...and radio is actually starting to feel the squeeze from everyone downloading music (Ipods, etc...)and such.  The big giants will eventually have to alter their playlists...hopefully sooner than later.

Whooohoooo Britney!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> .
> Ya can not call a guy, who plays first violin in an orchestra, the same type of musician as the guy who will sit at his computer  or a guy who spins a record.  I feel that is what creates the difference of opinions.



Darn you Chiller, and I was just going to get back to work!  I respectfully disagree...sure you can call them each musicians.  How is a "Leave it to Beaver" episode less artful than a Van Gogh?  They are both pieces of art in their own right.

Maybe it took longer for the violinist to get where they are, but should that detract from the computer guy's talent level to create music with a computer?  A sound comes out of a computer or a piece of wood with strings, doesn't matter.

I'm a purist at heart, but I think these arguments could be made...


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Ya can not call a guy, who plays first violin in an orchestra, the same type of musician as the guy who will sit at his computer or a guy who spins a record.


I do both, am I not the same type of musican as myself?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Darn you Chiller, and I was just going to get back to work!  I respectfully disagree...sure you can call them each musicians.  How is a "Leave it to Beaver" episode less artful than a Van Gogh?  They are both pieces of art in their own right.
> 
> Maybe it took longer for the violinist to get where they are, but should that detract from the computer guy's talent level to create music with a computer?  A sound comes out of a computer or a piece of wood with strings, doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm a purist at heart, but I think these arguments could be made...



  But would you consider the guy at the computer a musician? Or even the DJ, or the guy spinning a record to make scratching noise?
   He is creating something on a computer, not a musical instrument.   I agree that they both have a talent in their own ways, but where does the term musician come in.  
  I agree that the DJ who spins the records, or makes samples, and sounds has a talent, but that record player is not an instrument, where as a violin, or a guitar is.  
   Me.?  I could not create a song on the computer if I had a month trying, but if you gave me a guitar, I could write you a song.   That make sense?  Im trying to blast this off in between boss alerts. :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Baceman...sorry...we kinda hijacked your thread here.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> But would you consider the guy at the computer a musician? Or even the DJ, or the guy spinning a record to make scratching noise?
> He is creating something on a computer, not a musical instrument.   I agree that they both have a talent in their own ways, but where does the term musician come in.
> I agree that the DJ who spins the records, or makes samples, and sounds has a talent, but that record player is not an instrument, where as a violin, or a guitar is.
> Me.?  I could not create a song on the computer if I had a month trying, but if you gave me a guitar, I could write you a song.   That make sense?  Im trying to blast this off in between boss alerts. :lmao:


Beethoven sitting down with a pen and a paper composing a symphony would not be considered a musician by that reasoning.  I'm sure he would have done it with a computer if they were around


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Beethoven sitting down with a pen and a paper composing a symphony would not be considered a musician by that reasoning.  I'm sure he would have done it with a computer if they were around



  I know eh?  Can you imagine how much faster he would plunk those suckers out.  Instead of 9 symphonies, we would have 99:lmao:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> You know Mike I think the fact that you feel so strongly about the lack of talent in music these days, makes you a music lover.



I guess you could say that, to some extent.  When I find music that I like, I do really like it.  And I find that I really admire those whom I see as very musically talented...which is of course, subjective.

I just want to differentiate myself from the 'fanatics' who spend a good deal of their time, money & resources on music.  Not that there is anything at all wrong with spending all your resources toward music.  Musicians for example.  But a 20 year old, who spends 50% of their income on idolizing  (50 cent for example)...is just stupid.

It's just that when this duscission comes up...I think of the MTV generation and the mass brain washing created by the 'entertainment industry'...it just seems so wrong to me.  It's not even so much about the music...talentless or not...it's the drain on society and the dumbing of our children...after all, children are our future 

I guess music has always been a fabric of this and every culture...but when it comes down to it...it just does not matter that much to me.  I will listen to "talentless crap" on the radio...if I'm in the mood...or change the station if I'm not.  But I won't hear a song that I like...go buy the CD, buy some t-shirts to advertise them...buy clothes to look like them...buy products because they endorse them etc.


----------



## Arch (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree and disagree with many of the recent points brought up by this conversation. But one thing is true in my mind.... alot of pop on the radio IS talentless crap IMO..... and this may make me alot of things but it does not make me ignorant... 

Definition:
Unaware or uninformed

I have to listen to pop on the radio for at least 6 hours a day at work... i'v heard every song in the top 20.....for the last ??years, uninformed... i think not.


On the other hand if someone says a type of music is talentless and have never given it the time of day.... they could be considered ignorant


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I guess you could say that, to some extent.  When I find music that I like, I do really like it.  And I find that I really admire those whom I see as very musically talented...which is of course, subjective.
> 
> I just want to differentiate myself from the 'fanatics' who spend a good deal of their time, money & resources on music.  Not that there is anything at all wrong with spending all your resources toward music.  Musicians for example.  But a 20 year old, who spends 50% of their income on idolizing  (50 cent for example)...is just stupid.
> 
> ...



You could look at it as wasting their money, or supporting the art that is important to them.  I say it's money better spent than buying crack.   Why support Van Gogh instead of 50 Cent?  Both are artists in their own right....

I haven't watched MTV in probably 10 years, and I hear they don't even play music videos anymore.  BUT, I think it serves its purpose and isn't ALL bad.  

Mass brain washing goes on in all big business, it's just if you buy into it.  Buy a t-shirt to support 50 Cent, or buy a hockey jersey to support the Oilers, it's just a choice.   

I totally see everyone's point in this....and have argued the other side countless times.  I just think a lot of relativity is involved...


----------



## PreludeX (Mar 22, 2006)

the ipod has 3000 songs


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

What about "pre-fab" bands.  For example.  N-sync, or Backstreet Boys, or anybody who comes out of American Idol.  Are they good for music or bad?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> You could look at it as wasting their money, or supporting the art that is important to them.  I say it's money better spent than buying crack.   Why support Van Gogh instead of 50 Cent?  Both are artists in their own right....
> 
> I haven't watched MTV in probably 10 years, and I hear they don't even play music videos anymore.  BUT, I think it serves its purpose and isn't ALL bad.
> 
> ...



You're right, people can support what ever they want...and who am I to tell them what to do.  I support pro sports, which is now a bunch of millionaires playing a game...how stupid is that?  

The original question was "How many people like Music?"  My initial response was NOT ME.  Maybe there are just things that I don't like, that are embodied by the music industry.  Or unfortunately, when I first think music...I think of all the bad things.  Deep down, I love music in a pure form...but I don't know if that is what we asking here.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> What about "pre-fab" bands.  For example.  N-sync, or Backstreet Boys, or anybody who comes out of American Idol.  Are they good for music or bad?



Knee-jerk reaction is bad...but what's the difference between someone putting them together, and them meeting organically at a party a la CSNY?  

I don't know if it's good or bad, that's a mellon-scratcher.  I do know that many brilliant artists wouldn't be popular if they had to go on American (World) Idol.

But can you really top the New Kids On The Block hit single, Hangin' Tough?


----------



## Fate (Mar 22, 2006)

i LOVE music... and yeah im a musician...just auditioned for a Battle of the Bands at my school  Music for the win!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Knee-jerk reaction is bad...but what's the difference between someone putting them together, and them meeting organically at a party a la CSNY?
> 
> I don't know if it's good or bad, that's a mellon-scratcher.  I do know that many brilliant artists wouldn't be popular if they had to go on American (World) Idol.
> 
> But can you really top the New Kids On The Block hit single, Hangin' Tough?



  Just one of those questions that came up at a little gathering we had.  One of my buddies felt that, they have ruined the music industry.  They are sold on their looks, and not their creative ability.  None really play, or write anything.  It came all the way down to the Jessica Simpsons, Britneys, all that.   Funny how none of those bands were ugly.  Ya should take a look at our ugly heavy metal bands...no wonder we did not sell anything. :lmao:   Maybe we should have done a cover of Hangin Tough.


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I agree and disagree with many of the recent points brought up by this conversation. But one thing is true in my mind.... alot of pop on the radio IS talentless crap IMO..... and this may make me alot of things but it does not make me ignorant...
> 
> Definition:
> Unaware or uninformed
> ...


 
See this is wear it gets confusing. Although most of the things you migh hear on the radio would consider crappy music. The artists themselves are usually forced to make a few tracks that are "sellable" music. Then you get 12 other tracks on their album that were co-writen, or co-produced. Or their next album might actually be a departure from what they were forced to do on the first album.

I'll list you a few good examples. 

Pink. Her first few releases for radio were very "hip hop" or "urban", beats. The them was very RnB. Girl can sing. Her record company dressed her, produced her and wrote her songs.

Her second album she was allowed to do some things that she wanted too. Write her own songs, co-produce and whatever. It worked. I'm sure whatever she does in the future will have her name all over it.

Christina Aquilara. One of the most talented singers EVER. Her first album was released right after Britneys. They wanted to capitalize on the same girl next door sweet sixteen crap that Britney did. Next album was pretty much completely written by Christina.

All these rap artists usually have some really GOOD tracks on their albums, but the labels won't play the tracks with real content, they'll only play the tracks that can be related too by anyone and everyone. The lowest common denominator.

I'm glad we're having a real discussion around here.

I like actual TALKING about things!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 22, 2006)

as with the others - i am a muso. in fact an injury forced me to give up music and get into photography. however i will that musicians are quite biased in what they listen too. After all they have the inside scoop to the craft. Unfortunately the attitude occasionally becomes holier to people he just enjoy a song.

To the listener (who often isn't a musician)  the lyrics, a good beat, a cool sample, an amazing voice means much more than whether or not they can play an instrument, go through a talent show or not. 

That being said most music is targeted to listener, not musician. There is definately a formula for writing music that sells. It just alot more obvious and blatant now than it was say 10 years ago.

I have equally good tastes and bad tastes in music depending on who you talk to. But regardless if you are a muso or just a listener, both use music as a way to make life better


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry Bace..that the face of your thread changed, but there have been a lot of good points made here.  
  Do you remember Bo Bice?  From American Idol.  The guy rocked on the show, played with Lynard Skynard, did some Blood Sweat and Tears song...Vehicle.   Have you heard the Cd that he released.  It sounds like a bunch of Bon Jovi ballads( I dig Bon Jovi) So, I looked at the inner sleeve to see who wrote the music.  Ritchie Sambora wrote a bunch of the songs.   
 It all seemed like a big cash grab for everyone involved.


----------



## Fate (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, i forgot to add.... EMO MUSIC FOR THE WIN!!!


+ Radiohead own pretty much every other band


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Absolutely...there's a radio station here (KBCO) that isn't that great, but the best Clear Channel station I've heard.  But listening to them, you'd never know that Nirvana actually plugged in ALL THE TIME except for the Unplugged show.  According to KBCO, Pearl Jam released 2 songs, Daughter and Better Man.  

Even though they're a commercial station, they underestimate their audience's music IQ.  Have you seen what people are listening to on Myspace?  Half the stuff that people are listening to isn't even played on commercial radio.  They just don't challenge the listener...I want to hear the Shins BEFORE the Garden State soundtrack, take a chance!  

*Plug for kexp.org*  whooohoooo!


----------



## Corry (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Sorry Bace..that the face of your thread changed, but there have been a lot of good points made here.
> Do you remember Bo Bice?  From American Idol.  The guy rocked on the show, played with Lynard Skynard, did some Blood Sweat and Tears song...Vehicle.   Have you heard the Cd that he released.  It sounds like a bunch of Bon Jovi ballads( I dig Bon Jovi) So, I looked at the inner sleeve to see who wrote the music.  Ritchie Sambora wrote a bunch of the songs.
> It all seemed like a big cash grab for everyone involved.



I've only heard one Bo Bice song since American Idol, and I didn't like him...I LOVED him on American Idol.  Stupid American idol ruined him.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Absolutely...there's a radio station here (KBCO) that isn't that great, but the best Clear Channel station I've heard.  But listening to them, you'd never know that Nirvana actually plugged in ALL THE TIME except for the Unplugged show.  According to KBCO, Pearl Jam released 2 songs, Daughter and Better Man.
> 
> Even though they're a commercial station, they underestimate their audience's music IQ.  Have you seen what people are listening to on Myspace?  Half the stuff that people are listening to isn't even played on commercial radio.  They just don't challenge the listener...I want to hear the Shins BEFORE the Garden State soundtrack, take a chance!
> 
> *Plug for kexp.org*  whooohoooo!



Woo!  Shins rock! 
KBCO was pretty good when I was living in denver.  They haven't always been clearchannel.  
I don't know how anyone is still listening to broadcast radio.  With all the ipods, and satellite radio, how anyone can enjoy listening to the same 4 songs on rotation between all their advertising.


----------



## Arch (Mar 22, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> All these rap artists usually have some really GOOD tracks on their albums, but the labels won't play the tracks with real content, they'll only play the tracks that can be related too by anyone and everyone.



yes... this is true, even bands that i'm into like radiohead, coldplay, elbow.. have had tracks in the charts which most of the time i skip when listening to the album.....the rest of the album is much better.....  i can imagine rap albums have it worse... Take someone like missy elliot......maybe one track off the album is quite catchy and can be played relentlessly in clubs and radio but the rest of the album not commercial enough.... i actually quite like some of her album stuff.
However if we're talking Sugababes, Will Young or Chico etc.. (you may not have some of these over there).... the albums never gonna work for me!


----------



## bace (Mar 22, 2006)

Right, but as I said in the same post. Christina Aguilara's first album was all written by other people. Once they made a house hold name out of her, they let her do what she wanted. And she's not just a pretty face and a great voice.

You're right though. Some artists will never be good. I'm just saying that don't write off every artist just because they're on the radio.

And Chiller. I wanted this thread to go other places. I love music. I love talking about it. I had an inkling that photographers might have a similar appreciation like myself for other forms of art. I was right. It's something else we can all relate too apparently. And seemingly NOT argue, just discuss.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's a side question...

Is there a band that you can listen to every single one of the albums from beginning to end without skipping a single track?

For me, it's the Old 97's


----------



## nitefly (Mar 22, 2006)

I love music and would consider my self a "musician" - just not a professional one! 

Although I am 15, I have earnt money from gigging in social clubs with an old band  

I hope to become a professional session musician when left school.. Oh and by the way I play guitar and sing..


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Here's a side question...
> 
> Is there a band that you can listen to every single one of the albums from beginning to end without skipping a single track?
> 
> For me, it's the Old 97's



I could have said that about The Tragically Hip, about 6 years ago...The newer stuff isn't as good IMO.

I also used to listen to Sawyer Brown...all the albums & songs...but haven't even heard a single song from their last 4 or so albums.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Mar 22, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Here's a side question...
> 
> Is there a band that you can listen to every single one of the albums from beginning to end without skipping a single track?
> 
> For me, it's the Old 97's



nope, unfortunately.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 22, 2006)

> For me it can actually affect my mood, give me energy, motivate me, keep me company when I'm depressed.


Likewise here. Couldn't live without it!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I've only heard one Bo Bice song since American Idol, and I didn't like him...I LOVED him on American Idol. Stupid American idol ruined him.


 
It is like night and day Corry.  On American Idol...the guy kicked.  He rocked with the best of em.  I was at a used CD place and saw his CD, so I grabbed it.  He is all prettied up now. There is not the raw edge he had on Idol.  It even looks like he is wearing some lip gloss.  :er: 
  I just got the feeling they cashed in on him big time.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Here's a side question...
> 
> Is there a band that you can listen to every single one of the albums from beginning to end without skipping a single track?
> 
> For me, it's the Old 97's


 
I have a few.  Led Zeppelin, Queensryche, Dream Theater, RUSH...many more.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I have a few.  Led Zeppelin, Queensryche, Dream Theater, RUSH...many more.


Without skipping a SINGLE track?


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Without skipping a SINGLE track?


 
Led Zeppelin IV...no way...killer tunes. 
Queensryche, Operation Mindcrime is a concept CD. Awesome story behind it. 
RUSH...2112 Too good to skip any tracks
Dream Theater...Images and Words. Amazing musicianship. I just can not skip them. 
Love em all.

 A lot of  it is, Im stuck in traffic for sometimes 2 hours, so, I have that chance to just hang back and enjoy the tunes.


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

Not just one album.  But their complete body of work


----------



## Chiller (Mar 22, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Not just one album. But their complete body of work


 
Sorry...blond moment. :lmao: :lmao:   Must be the wonky eye I have right now.  I only read it as one album.  :er:


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Sorry...blond moment. :lmao: :lmao:   Must be the wonky eye I have right now.  I only read it as one album.  :er:


AhhhHA!!  I knew something was funny by naming a few bands.  I've asked many people the question and there aren't many answers beyond "no"


----------



## bantor (Mar 22, 2006)

I love music. I  play guitar, drums, base, mandolin, penny whistle, and am starting to play the piano. It is an incredibly huge part of my life. I don't have a "favorite" band per say, but there are a few that I really like, and if I had to pick it would be Alice in Chains. I have been listening to them steady since I was about 1998.

I honestly don't think that i could happily live without music. It is always playing. I don't have an mp3 player right now, so i use my old diskman and walkman. At work I have music playing from the moment i walk into the door to the moment i leave. I simply love it.

What more can i say, music is great.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 22, 2006)

I hate music, music is the cause of all evil....wait... music?... I thought you meant muppets...nevermind


----------



## nitefly (Mar 23, 2006)

I can listen to No Doubt, Travis Tritt, Richard Marx, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Arctic Monkeys, Hard-Fi, The Kooks and many more all the way through the album without skipping! 

However, the majority of albums I have, I could not listen to them all the way through.


----------



## craig (Mar 23, 2006)

I say music and dance are the elixir of life. Does not matter if it is Bling Hop, underground, Pop, Rock, Punk whatever. As long as you get on the dance floor or at least feel something... That is when the music takes over and all is good.


----------



## Arch (Mar 23, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> You're right though. Some artists will never be good. I'm just saying that don't *write off every artist* just because they're on the radio.



oh, i wouldn't do that  

Christina like many singers with _real_ good voices will go on to better things. Like madonna, some of her stuff was very 'charty' music... but then she released tracks like 'justify my love'.... which are great timeless tunes. Those who are really crappy, like the members of the spice girls.... will prove to everyone that they arn't really talented singers and disapear into obscurity.

voodoocat, thats a tough one. I can think of loads of albums that i wouldn't skip any tracks.... but not complete collections..... i would say radiohead... but theres maybe just a few tracks out of all their albums i would skip.... best bet would be to go with an artist that hasn't released too many albums 

Don't you just hate it tho when a track off an album you love is released in the charts.... then you hear it too many times and it spoils the song for you. Then when you listen to the album you end up skipping it everytime, even tho its a good track, cuz you've heard it so much.
Worse still is listening to an album alot when your with your partner... then if you break up... the album just becomes a constant reminder of them.... like you can't detach it from the stuff you did.... i got a few of those albums.

Good thread base btw :thumbup:


----------

